# t-41 station wagon



## t41stationwagon (Sep 14, 2017)

This is my first Pontiac. I've been restoring olds all my life. Just bought an original t-41 station wagon one owner car. It was special order by a GM worker. Needs alot of body work. Looking for parts for the restoration. Needing quarter panels,fender patching and any nos parts for the car thanks.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Congrats on your very cool 1st Pontiac, and welcome to the site !

I love those old wagons. The first one I ever saw was the "Tons a Fun" Stocker raced by Gary & Charlene Wood. 

And the Jim Hand wagon is very well known, tho I think his was a '71, & the Wood's car was a '72. The Woods also had another '72 wagon, with a reg Lemans front.

http://www.hotrod.com/articles/ccrp-0304-lemans-wagon/


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. The T-41 endura option was a mid year offering on '71 LeMans & LeMans Sport models, & a full year offering on '72 LeMans models (except '72 Luxury LeMans). This appearance option cost more in '71 ($70 something dollars) & $41 on '72 models. The numbers for total 1972 T41 front end LeMans Wagons has not been officially documented. My bet is that the total of 1972 T-41 optioned wagons is up around 350-400 built. In the 80's through mid to late 90's I was always falling into 72 T-41 LeMans parts cars. At the same time, 71 T-41 parts & project cars were very few & far between. have several pieces off two '71 T-41 23737's & a good variety of '72 pieces. Owned & eventually sold a brazilla gold '72 T-41 9 pass wagon project car. Have parted on three more '72 T-41 wagons and know of 5 more '72 T-41 wagons that were avail as projects in N Texas & OK through the 90'a & early '00's. 

Below are factory production numbers

1971 LeMans Wagons with T-41 option

47 2 seater models 
78 3 seat models
------------------------
125 = 1971 total T-41 wagon production

96...350 2bbl
21..L65. 400 2bbl
7....L78 400 4bbl 
1....L75 455 4bbl
Zero... factory LS5 455 HO wagons (or 4 door LS5 A-body's of any body style)


4558 total '71 LeMans models built with T-41 option
20,881 total '72 LeMans models built with T-41 option

much higher sales on '72 models ordered with the T-41 option were due to multiple things:
- no '72 GTO converts being built, allowed dealers to sell many more T-41 equipped LeMans Sport converts
- reinventing the WU2 GT option for '72 to make it the LeMans GT option with the T-41 option being able to be combined with the WU2 option
- lowering of the option price.
- last, having an entire model year to promote, order, & sell LeMans with this option


----------



## t41stationwagon (Sep 14, 2017)

Need rear quarter panels and would love to add a third seat. Do you have any parts for sale.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

t41stationwagon said:


> Need rear quarter panels and would love to add a third seat. Do you have any parts for sale.


Have no A-body wagon specific interior pieces. There are no repro's of the 1/4's, havent seen an NOS 1/4 for a '70-72 LeMans wagon in decades. I have several 2 door quarters including rust free cutoffs. there are differences in the wheel opening area. From decades of boneyarding & swap meeting, rustfree straight quarter panels for the wagons will prove next to impossible to find. Have owned a flattop '70 Cutlass wagon project , as well as several '68-69 Chevy Wgns (parts cars). 

How blown out with rust are your 1/4's? Does the outer wheel house need to be replaced as well? There are quite a few streetrod/ "resto" builder type shops that have have air powered Plantering hammers as well as an English wheel. Given a very experienced metal man with that kind of equipment, a pair of exacting fit rear lower 1/4's as well as upper wheel arch pieces could be fabricated & installed. Like all quality metal work, just cost $$$$


----------



## Bruce Dodds (Sep 29, 2017)

really neat project but part will be hard to find try to work wiyh what you have


----------



## AnotherT41Wagon (Jan 23, 2018)

Hopefully this link is not dead. I own a '72 T-41 Wagon. I live in about the most remote western civilized city in the world, being Perth Western Australia. I feel your pain, and have been through the same issues you have. My only advise to you, is to buy yourself a left and right coupe rear panel, (one each of them cheap wavey PUI ones) and cut out the wheel arches, and install them in position where the old wagon wheel arches were. Benefits, your arches have the same profile, and with a little panel work, no one will know. Hindrances, your wheel arch trim will not fit unless you use a lot of dolly work. Best of Luck!


----------



## dkmotorhead (Mar 30, 2021)

t41stationwagon said:


> This is my first Pontiac. I've been restoring olds all my life. Just bought an original t-41 station wagon one owner car. It was special order by a GM worker. Needs alot of body work. Looking for parts for the restoration. Needing quarter panels,fender patching and any nos parts for the car thanks.


this is a project im just finishing. it was raced it whole life i tried for 10 years to buy it it was also called Tons of fun and reservatio dog last. it also has a butler 466 edlebrock alum headed full interior and zero rust never wrecked underside looks like new. it now has a 9in 3.73 and ran 12.30 on the coopers in the one pic. has been 10.70 on 9in slick. im thinking of sells due to health issues now what do you think?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

dkmotorhead said:


> this is a project im just finishing. it was raced it whole life i tried for 10 years to buy it it was also called Tons of fun and reservatio dog last. it also has a butler 466 edlebrock alum headed full interior and zero rust never wrecked underside looks like new. it now has a 9in 3.73 and ran 12.30 on the coopers in the one pic. has been 10.70 on 9in slick. im thinking of sells due to health issues now what do you think?


That’s nice to say the least


----------



## old joe (Jul 13, 2021)

dkmotorhead said:


> this is a project im just finishing. it was raced it whole life i tried for 10 years to buy it it was also called Tons of fun and reservatio dog last. it also has a butler 466 edlebrock alum headed full interior and zero rust never wrecked underside looks like new. it now has a 9in 3.73 and ran 12.30 on the coopers in the one pic. has been 10.70 on 9in slick. im thinking of sells due to health issues now what do you think?


I'm looking to buy a Lemans or Tempest wagon and would certainly love to buy a T41. If you decide to sell (or anyone on the list has one to sell), please contact me. Thanks


----------

